# Bent Rim question...



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

So, an unfortunate event just occurred. While on what was otherwise a VERY fun drive (KrisL's I love CA Thread) a pothole that we couldn't see, but *absolutely* feel put a dent in one of the rims on the M3. A small one, but a dent nonetheless. The wheel lost air from two spots - a nail hole in the tread and where the dent was. In a wierd twist of sorts, the dent in the rim aligned perfectly with the little bar code paper label that was on the bead of the tire. The local shop that did the repair said that it should be fine, as long as it doesn't loose air pressure.

I've heard a few different opinions on this already, and I want to know a few things:

> Is it okay to drive on the bent rim, provided it doesn't loose any air?

> Is driving the car on the track a bad idea with a bent rim?

> Does anyone in the bay area know of a shop that can fix a bent rim?

Here are the two most 'telling' pictures of the rim damage. (sorry about the focus issues)



















Any help or knowledge would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## ad2005 (Oct 25, 2005)

ffej said:


> So, an unfortunate event just occurred. While on what was otherwise a VERY fun drive (KrisL's I love CA Thread) a pothole that we couldn't see, but *absolutely* feel put a dent in one of the rims on the M3. A small one, but a dent nonetheless. The wheel lost air from two spots - a nail hole in the tread and where the dent was. In a wierd twist of sorts, the dent in the rim aligned perfectly with the little bar code paper label that was on the bead of the tire. The local shop that did the repair said that it should be fine, as long as it doesn't loose air pressure.
> 
> I've heard a few different opinions on this already, and I want to know a few things:
> 
> ...


Don't know anyone in the bay area. But there is place in bath PA that will fix or true your bent rims.

Web site address:

www.wheelcollision.com

I have heard that they have a pretty rapid turnaround.

ad2005


----------

